# Delaware electricians- listen up



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

The Del Div of Prof Reg is allowing UNLICENSED people to come to a customers home and price out generator systems and green energy systems solar wind power etc. I dont understand the whole reason for being licensed, holding an insurance policy, passing the test or taking the continuing Ed every two years. If we allow this to happen we might as well kiss this trade goodbye. Call the Div and tell them this is unacceptable. Delaware law says to "perfom electrical services" means to plan , estimate, layout repair, replace any conductor ,moulding ,raceway, cabinet. Requires a license. This is an out of state company that is registered with Del Bussiness licence as a retail salesman who is really an unlicensed electrical contractor. Fight back. Call you congresmen and tell them you wont stand for it.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

sparkyrob said:


> The Del Div of Prof Reg is allowing UNLICENSED people to come to a customers home and price out generator systems and green energy systems solar wind power etc. I dont understand the whole reason for being licensed, holding an insurance policy, passing the test or taking the continuing Ed every two years. If we allow this to happen we might as well kiss this trade goodbye. Call the Div and tell them this is unacceptable. Delaware law says to "perfom electrical services" means to plan , estimate, layout repair, replace any conductor ,moulding ,raceway, cabinet. Requires a license. This is an out of state company that is registered with Del Bussiness licence as a retail salesman who is really an unlicensed electrical contractor. Fight back. Call you congresmen and tell them you wont stand for it.



We're having the exact same problem here in PA, especially with the solar jobs. I heard there was a job in Delaware where a whole solar panel field was installed by laborers and heavy equipment operators! WTF is going on !!

There's a woman (Her name is escaping me) in the PA senate that want's to do away with any licensing requirements for solar installs in a residential setting.

I wouldn't sweat it though, eventually some dope is going to get hurt and then everything will change, well one can only hope anyway.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Luckily in NC they wont get away with it.The state has already issued a memo saying you must have a license to do solar. Im taking a solar certification class in June.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Florida came out and said you must have a masters license to install solar. But I still see shops without a license installing solar, for that fact, I see them installing whatever they want.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

*Delaware Electricians Fighting Back*

I have had my lim license for 5 years.. Just passed the masters test last week. When to look at a generator and after I fixed the problem I went to kill the disco0nnect to simulate a power outage and there was none. No disconnect no overcurrent protection. 400 amp service only half of that ran to the ATS.. 4/0 aluminum. At 400 amps vs. 4/0 aluminum WTFinF. And the DEL DIV OF PROF REGULATION IS DOING NOTHING!!!!!!! Please call them and voice your opinion http://dpr.delaware.gov/boards/electrician/index.shtml
I cant belive this is happening!!!! Please send me info on your licensing agency so I can contact them.This is the best way to fight back tie up the phone lines and send emails.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

First off, calling anyone's congressman is a complete waste of time. Congress-critters have nothing to do with state agencies, or operations. :no:

Next, start filing complaints with the State Board on projects that has unlicensed work being performed. That should raise a few eyebrows. :blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> We're having the exact same problem here in PA, especially with the solar jobs. I heard there was a job in Delaware where a whole solar panel field was installed by laborers and heavy equipment operators! WTF is going on !!
> 
> There's a woman (Her name is escaping me) in the PA senate that want's to do away with any licensing requirements for solar installs in a residential setting.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat it though, eventually some dope is going to get hurt and then everything will change, well one can only hope anyway.


The only two (small) solar jobs I've done were tied up in plan review for a long time for structural permitting. The electrical plan review and following inspections were almost silly. I could really tell that the electrical inspector was trying real hard to look like he knew what he was looking at. The structural guy wall really on his game, though. They cared more about a panel blowing off then they did about the damn thing having an electrical fire.


----------



## sparkyrob (May 8, 2010)

I did file a complaint. They closed the case. Congress men make the laws. The law is already written. They just need to enforce it. Went to the Electrical examiners board meeting and a Rep from the Da office was there. She confirmed it. Providing Electrical Services means to Plan Estimate layout supervise the installation of any conductor ... her it it is.
http://regulations.delaware.gov/AdminCode/title24/1400.pdf
I need help here guys. I am proud to an electrician . I have done it all my life. Tell as many electricians to start making phone calls and start demanding answers. We are stronger in large numbers then fighting alone.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The only two (small) solar jobs I've done were tied up in plan review for a long time for structural permitting. The electrical plan review and following inspections were almost silly. I could really tell that the electrical inspector was trying real hard to look like he knew what he was looking at. The structural guy wall really on his game, though. They cared more about a panel blowing off then they did about the damn thing having an electrical fire.



I've heard that the two big box stores are trying to get our state to let them sell diy solar kits for home owners.

If that happens you can kiss inspections good bye.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> I've heard that the two big box stores are trying to get our state to let them sell diy solar kits for home owners.
> 
> If that happens you can kiss inspections good bye.


Homeowners walking on roofs.. yea great idea :no:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Homeowners walking on roofs.. yea great idea :no:


 everyone is a diy jack off of all trades these days, as I'm sure your aware of. I had a guy in home depot tell me electric is easy as long as you stick to "#14 because #12 is to hard to work with"


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> everyone is a diy jack off of all trades these days, as I'm sure your aware of. I had a guy in home depot tell me electric is easy as long as you stick to "#14 because #12 is to hard to work with"


Sure is! #10 is too hard to work with so I just use #14...whats wrong with that? :whistling2:


----------

